# Floor paint?



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Can anyone tell me where I might be able to buy oil resistant (garage) floor paint in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area and what the Portuguese name is please?


----------



## maidentales (Mar 29, 2010)

You may be able to find some paint products on this website although it's a bit far for you to travel but may give you the name:

home


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks very indeed.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It's called Tinto Chao then various endings depending on use or level of traffic Intenso for Intensive, or Protector anti-manchas chao for light oil and you might meed primer Primario multi-adherente or Primario tinta chao

Most decent hardware or merchants should carry


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks very much.


----------



## DREAMWEAVER1 (May 28, 2013)

travelling-man said:


> Can anyone tell me where I might be able to buy oil resistant (garage) floor paint in the Figueiro Dos Vinhos area and what the Portuguese name is please?


Bought my floor paint for my workshop from Robbialac in Ansiao,maybe they have a nearer store to you?



David


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------

